# Looking for mystery snails and/or nerite snails!



## FishandBirdLover

I need a cleaner crew for my tanks and was looking for cheap, prefer free shipping, snails! Please contact me if you have any!


----------



## X skully X

What state do you live in? I’d gladly send mystery snails to you for free if you paid the shipping. Unfortunately I’m in Washington state and I won’t be able to send for a few weeks until the heat wave passes.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

I'm in MN.


----------



## X skully X

Well if you can’t find anyone closer to you and you’re still looking for snails in a few weeks message me here on the forum 👍🏻


----------



## FishandBirdLover

X skully X said:


> Well if you can’t find anyone closer to you and you’re still looking for snails in a few weeks message me here on the forum 👍🏻


How much would shipping be? I would need to compare the prices to others.


----------



## X skully X

15$ priority 2-3 day shipping through usps


----------



## FishandBirdLover

X skully X said:


> 15$ priority 2-3 day shipping through usps


Ok! Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Just so's you know, _pea- to dime-sized _baby Mystery Snails go for $2.50 + $30 Expedited shipping from AngelsPlus; on eBay they run $3+. Some ship Economy or First Class but you will end up with the smelliest box. Even worse than a shipment of dead fish.

Now, you could go to your local pet store and get Ramshorn or Malaysian Trumpet Snails pretty cheap. But if you're doing weekly water changing with vacuuming and still need a clean-up crew you may be overfeeding which means those guys will multiply faster than you can say "Jack Rabbit." 

Oh, almost forgot: Nerites are more expensive.

Only posted this because so many don't realize what it takes to ship live critters safely. I've been amazed at the sloppiness of some sellers.


----------



## GailC

Not to mention that mystery snails are messy. One in my 5 gallon betta tank pooped so much I had to clean daily. Finally moved it to a different tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I've heard a preponderance of people mention the waste but I've not had that problem; even with two in my 2.5. I only supplement feed once a week for the Calcium; otherwise they get what frozen hits the substrate and what algae the Nerites miss.

I wonder if having heavily-planted tanks makes a difference? I know a lot of people who don't vacuum the substrate or use ferts because they have snail waste to do the job.

Or, it could be I've just been lucky. that's probably more like it.


----------



## X skully X

Sometimes I’m lucky and find mystery snails at my pet store before I got mine through Lav’s snails. She is based on the east coast and I still got them in 2 days. She even sent calcium chips and snail cookies in my box. They came wrapped in wet paper towels inside a little plastic container. Packed well in an insulated box. Ivory Mystery Snail | Our Fish Collective


----------



## FishandBirdLover

This thread can be closed now @BettaloverSara


----------

